
Browsers on theguardian.com - 2manyredirects
https://github.com/guardian/frontend/wiki/Browsers-on-theguardian.com
======
2manyredirects
Was looking around GitHub for a nice wiki example and decided to check out
projects from folk like The Guardian / New York Times / BBC, then stumbled
across this page; I never appreciated that Android Browser had so little
market share, given the number of Android OS devices out there. Other
interesting stats in there too.

~~~
ljf
Chrome has been the default browser on Android for a long time now.

